#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What's your favorite road trip destination in Sri Lanka?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Sri Lanka is an amazing island to take road trips and enjoy the wonders of nature and mankind. I never get the chance to go on a road trip. But I love to go on road trips. If you guys enjoy going on road trips. Can you guys tell me which is your favorite road trip?


Colombo – Nuwara Eliya – Horton Plains – Ella- KandyColomb0 – Kalutara – Hikkaduwa – Galle – Welligama – Matara – Yala – Arugam BayColombo – Singaraja – Horton Plains – Gal OyaColombo – Kandy – Anhuradapura – Polonnaruwa – Sigiriya – KandyNegombo – Colombo – Anhuradapura – Wilpattu – Mannar – Jaffna

----------

